# Great BBC documentary film about Poland!



## Jedrzej (Dec 25, 2005)

Really great one!


----------



## Ursyn (Jun 20, 2003)

Very interesting film. They didn't show a lot of interesting and worth to visit places but maybe they'll make the second part. It's a pity that this film wasn't in a one piece.

Thanks Jedrzej.


----------



## Jedrzej (Dec 25, 2005)

^^ Hehe, that's true. But they'll never show everything what's interesting in Poland. It will take ages to wach film like that


----------



## jacekfreeman (Oct 22, 2006)

Very good indeed  :cheers:

Even that sync is horrible


----------



## Czas na Żywiec (Jan 17, 2005)

Hehe part 8 was filmed in my village.


----------



## Bruno_BL (Mar 29, 2007)

Good, i like poland.


----------

